# WC Kicks?



## JohnR (Jan 4, 2010)

What type of kicks does your Wing Chun have? I am reading a book called 116 Wing Sun Dummy Techniques by Master Yip Chun and there are some knee destroying kicks and one semi side kick. Being one of my arms is short I like kicks to keep some distance unless I can move in very very close to lock an arm or put someone on the ground. I have no Wing Chun training though. If you do have kicks are they just to the knees or do you have other applications?

Thanks for your knowledge!

John Runer


----------



## Poor Uke (Jan 5, 2010)

Gotta love WC kicks!

As with most things WC its all about different applications of the same basic movement.

I was taught to use front kicks is a manner of ways at various hieghts, no higher than hip level. My favourite being a stopping kick which is simply lifting your foot into an oncommers path.

Simple and effective.

:ultracool


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a list of some of the Wing Chun kicks:

&#27491;&#33139; - Jing Gerk (Zheng Jiao) Front Kick
&#37330;&#33139; - Ding Gerk (Jin Jiao) Nail Kick
&#31316;&#33139; - Wahng Gerk (Huang Jiao) Side Kick 
&#25715;&#33139; - Kau Gerk (Kou Jiao) Picking Kick
&#25293;&#33139; - Pak Gerk (Pai Jiao) Parry Kick
&#35703;&#33139; - Wu Gerk (Hu Jiao) Guarding Kick
&#38291;&#33139; - Gaan Gerk (Jian Jiao) Making Space Kick
&#25892;&#33139; - Taan Gerk (Tan Jiao) Disperse Kick
&#33152;&#33139; - Bong Gerk (Bang Jiao) Wing Kick


There are a lot of other variations as well.


----------



## geezer (Jan 5, 2010)

JohnR said:


> ... Being *one of my arms is short* I like kicks to keep some distance...



Hmmm... _one_ of your arms is short? That's uncommon. How short? Is it fully functional? Perhaps you could explain.

Otherwise, you express a general preference for keeping your distance and kicking. While you _can_ do this with Wing Chun, it is primarily a close fighting system that uses a lot of hand techniques, sometimes together with the kicks. Most of our kicks also act as steps, bringing us in close to our opponent. But it doesn't sound like you are comfortable with that approach.


----------



## l_uk3y (Jan 6, 2010)

Main kicks we covered whilst I studied Wing Chun were the 
-Stomp kick. We used mostly as an open foot push kick on numerous angles around knee and shin.
-Front Kick. Aimed around bladder height to drop the opp upper body down for our strikes
- Side Kick. We mostly covered this as a kick as either a quick entry to rib area whilst hands worked towards gaining contact. Also used the side kick as a high knee followed by downwards strike to take out the knee joint.
- Snap Kick. Nice and simple. Opp legs have a gap in between. Snappy flick up of the foot to the groin with top of foot.

- We also covered Crescent Kicks, Hook kicks etc, However the focus was the top 4 I mentioned mostly used as "Gain contact range first" get opponents attention to the top half of there body. Then close range kicks to upset their knee's/groin to break there balance to finish the situation.


----------



## JohnR (Jan 6, 2010)

I am actually very comfortable moving in close.  In full contact sparring I move inside of their arms and lock them up or put them on the ground with a sweep or other throw, if I go with them they are my landing pad (this comes from my Juitsu which is mainly Japanese Stand up style).  My right arm is three inches shorter than left with three fingers and I wear a hunged metal brace (great for blocking).  It never fails if I put it out they go for it and end up with a kick they ignore because my birth defect looks like a weakness.  My personal fighting style is both long range kicks and very close locks throws pressure points or elbows.  Inexperienced fighters and Karate only fighters  panic if I get nose to nose because I practice fighting in a corner and slide stepping in fast.  Many opponents seem to think you will retreat or be out of options in a corner.  If I turn their attack back on them it breaks their focus many times. Medium range is wher I fail.  I can take hits pretty good but I slap block or turn with/side step most kicks and punches.  With my limited knowledge of WC I would say I am a stand up grappler and a long or close range kicker my kicks or all low in a fight.

I just built a Wing Chun Dummy to see what I can adapt from WC.

John Runer


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 8, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I am actually very comfortable moving in close. In full contact sparring I move inside of their arms and lock them up or put them on the ground with a sweep or other throw, if I go with them they are my landing pad (this comes from my Juitsu which is mainly Japanese Stand up style). My right arm is three inches shorter than left with three fingers and I wear a hunged metal brace (great for blocking). It never fails if I put it out they go for it and end up with a kick they ignore because my birth defect looks like a weakness. My personal fighting style is both long range kicks and very close locks throws pressure points or elbows. Inexperienced fighters and Karate only fighters panic if I get nose to nose because I practice fighting in a corner and slide stepping in fast. Many opponents seem to think you will retreat or be out of options in a corner. If I turn their attack back on them it breaks their focus many times. Medium range is wher I fail. I can take hits pretty good but I slap block or turn with/side step most kicks and punches. With my limited knowledge of WC I would say I am a stand up grappler and a long or close range kicker my kicks or all low in a fight.
> 
> I just built a Wing Chun Dummy to see what I can adapt from WC.
> 
> John Runer


 
I agree, I wish you a successful venture in the Wing Chun system. Its a long road but one worth travelling.

As for the Muk Jong (Wooden Structure) its a great device! I personally enjoy the training not only the Muk Yan Jong Form but also how you can isolate drills or specific techniques & work on the mechanics as well, a nice complementary training device.


----------



## Domino (Jan 12, 2010)

We have recently done an exercise.
Wing chun stance, Foot palm kick forward, foot heal kick forward, standing foot swivels a bit and side kick then reset and go again. Continuous against a wall. Good for strengthening legs and movement.  Very useful.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 15, 2022)

Tensei85 said:


> Here's a list of some of the Wing Chun kicks:
> 
> &#27491;&#33139; - Jing Gerk (Zheng Jiao) Front Kick
> &#37330;&#33139; - Ding Gerk (Jin Jiao) Nail Kick
> ...


Not sure if this will get answered but from looking over some stuff my guess is a Nail kick would be similar to the invisible kicks that have no snapping motion just a direct path but instead you lift then thrust out. It may be poorly described but that was the idea I got from this


----------



## Callen (Feb 16, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> Not sure if this will get answered but from looking over some stuff my guess is a Nail kick would be similar to the invisible kicks that have no snapping motion just a direct path but instead you lift then thrust out. It may be poorly described but that was the idea I got from this


From my training, all Wing Chun kicks are "invisible" or "shadowless" kicks because they are not telegraphed, making them hard to see and read. They are also applied below the waist and are linear, which contributes to their stealthy, short, and sharp movements. This includes the nail kick, or Dang Gerk, which is an ascending heel kick.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 16, 2022)

Callen said:


> From my training, all Wing Chun kicks are "invisible" or "shadowless" kicks because they are not telegraphed, making them hard to see and read.


You may talk about your opponent moves in, you kick him. How about if you have to move into your opponent to kick him? Does your footwork telegraph your intention?


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 16, 2022)

Callen said:


> From my training, all Wing Chun kicks are "invisible" or "shadowless" kicks because they are not telegraphed, making them hard to see and read. They are also applied below the waist and are linear, which contributes to their stealthy, short, and sharp movements. This includes the nail kick, or Dang Gerk, which is an ascending heel kick.


Is the nail kick a common kick? I've probably done it and just not realized it. Before seeing this I hadn't heard of it so my only a assumption was a Nail kick is a front kick except the extension or thrust is done after lifting the leg and the knee actually lowers with the thrust


----------



## Callen (Feb 16, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> Is the nail kick a common kick? I've probably done it and just not realized it. Before seeing this I hadn't heard of it so my only a assumption was a Nail kick is a front kick except the extension or thrust is done after lifting the leg and the knee actually lowers with the thrust


Dang Gerk is definitely common for many groups. It's the basic lifting heel kick.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 16, 2022)

Callen said:


> Dang Gerk is definitely common for many groups. It's the basic lifting heel kick.


I figured it was. Would it be the same as this? How he drops the knee as he kicks? I've seen alot of various front like kicks so it's hard to sort them


----------



## Callen (Feb 16, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You may talk about your opponent moves in, you kick him. How about if you have to move into your opponent to kick him? Does your footwork telegraph your intention?


We train to eat space the same way, with or without a kick.


----------



## Callen (Feb 16, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> I figured it was. Would it be the same as this? How he drops the knee as he kicks? I've seen alot of various front like kicks so it's hard to sort them


No, Sifu Richter is demonstrating a side kick and a slant kick in that clip. Dang Gerk is a lifting heel kick, straight and direct to the target. It's pretty much the bread & butter WSLVT kick.

This is an example of Dang Gerk:


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 16, 2022)

Callen said:


> From my training, all Wing Chun kicks are "invisible" or "shadowless" kicks because they are not telegraphed, making them hard to see and read. They are also applied below the waist and are linear, which contributes to their stealthy, short, and sharp movements. This includes the nail kick, or Dang Gerk, which is an ascending heel kick.


I was experimenting with Mu Ying Gerk the other night, trying different types of kicks in the Shadowless pattern.  Above the waist is definitely possible, and not limited to lifting kicks.  The "no telegraph" part makes sense because there's no other set up movement required, the foot just flies forward.

But that made me think of the gazillion Wing Chun kicks I've seen, how few went above the waist.  Too bad.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 17, 2022)

Callen said:


> No, Sifu Richter is demonstrating a side kick and a slant kick in that clip. Dang Gerk is a lifting heel kick, straight and direct to the target. It's pretty much the bread & butter WSLVT kick.
> 
> This is an example of Dang Gerk:


Oh so it really has nothing to do with the knee Sinking as you thrust then? Yeah I knew he had done those kicks but thought he was using the principle of nailing with them.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 17, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> I figured it was. Would it be the same as this? How he drops the knee as he kicks? I've seen alot of various front like kicks so it's hard to sort them


Would you have any links to these other kicks? I'm sure there simple but I have yet to see the others besides the one you sent (atleast with the concept of this I'm probably familiar with the kicks themselves just not these principles there based on)

Nailing (Dan). This seems to be the video you sent 
Sweeping (So).
Scooping (Tiu).
Circling (Huen).
Snapping (Jut).


----------



## Oily Dragon (Feb 17, 2022)

I found something that should wet your whistle.  This is pretty old video too.  

Spinning hook kicks, dude. That tingle means it's working.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 17, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I found something that should wet your whistle.  This is pretty old video too.
> 
> Spinning hook kicks, dude. That tingle means it's working.


Wow this one's cool! Something about the way he does it seems so calm yet powerful and the kicks are definitely great I like the hook kicks he does


----------



## Callen (Feb 20, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> But that made me think of the gazillion Wing Chun kicks I've seen, how few went above the waist. Too bad.


Yeah, I’m with you. In reality I guess the only limits to kicking are an individual's imagination, physical ability and skill. IMO, the practicality and effectiveness of kicks chosen can be somewhat situationally dependent. So do the kick because we can, or do the kick because it fits?

As far as what the Wing Chun system supports in terms of cohesiveness and practicality of concepts, principles and overall strategies... there are really no kicks radically above the waist. Not telegraphing the kick, setting up, or deep chambering are the result of what the overall system teaches in general. They’re mostly close-range also, waang gerk 橫腳 being one of the longest kicks.


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 20, 2022)

Callen said:


> Yeah, I’m with you. In reality I guess the only limits to kicking are an individual's imagination, physical ability and skill. IMO, the practicality and effectiveness of kicks chosen can be somewhat situationally dependent. So do the kick because we can, or do the kick because it fits?
> 
> As far as what the Wing Chun system supports in terms of cohesiveness and practicality of concepts, principles and overall strategies... there are really no kicks radically above the waist. Not telegraphing the kick, setting up, or deep chambering are the result of what the overall system teaches in general. They’re mostly close-range also, waang gerk 橫腳 being one of the longest kicks.



Good post Callen. 
IME, leg methods are akin to hand methods in that it is not about the number of kicks; but more about the various ways to generate the power for the leg method being employed. The forms contain these 'little ideas' for us to develop. In the forms, there are examples of "hitting from wherever the hand happens to be". 
The leg methods of WC are somewhat similar. Examples are contained throughout the system (forms, wooden man, etc). 
When I see WC people chambering and flicking their kicks...it is cringe-worthy and IMO are NOT wing chun leg methods. It would be the same as a WC punch being drawn back (chambered) and flicked at the opponent with no elbow/shoulder/horse backing it up. 
Anyway, sorry for the rant!


----------



## SuperSnakeCrane87 (May 1, 2022)

Wing Chun has a lot of good low kicks


----------



## geezer (May 1, 2022)

BTW, "above the waist" is a relative term. If if you kick a guy's legs out from under him, the follow up kick could be delivered at what _was_ his waist level a moment ago ....and hit him squarely in the head! 

At least if you don't mind kicking a man when he's down.


----------

